# I'm getting ready to begin a Mag623!



## phatcenter77 (Jan 27, 2008)

I mean Mag623! My first post and I already look like a fool haha!

First of all, I just wanted to thank everyone on this forum for the great information/products that they offer. 

Secondly, my wallet already hates all of you .

I have been reading around for about a week, and have decided that I want to begin a build on a Mag623. I have done quite a bit of research and am starting this thread for a few reasons. One is to ask a couple questions before I begin purchasing/building. Also, I love threads with tutorials, guides and lots of pictures. As a CPF newb I found it very helpful to read others experiences and look at their pictures, so I plan to do that with this thread. 

I have looked around and am planning on purchasing:

1. 4D Mag-Lite (I already have one).

2. LuxLuthor's 14.4v 12 cell Elite 1700mAh battery pack. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/176185

3. AW's Mag D Incan Driver
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/177316

4. fivemega's 12.7mm dual function reflector (with cam) and Boro lens.

As far as I can tell the battery pack that I linked is a good choice. I want to go 14.4 volts instead of 15.6 because the extra lumens aren't worth the added heat to me, about 20 degrees according to LuxLuthor's destructive incan testing. I could do this in a smaller host, but with the host and battery choice it is not necessary for me to bore out the host. I love the ability to select the output power with AW's driver, and the soft-start is another feature I like. 

I have a few questions:

1. Is there another battery selection that would be better suited/offer longer run time?

2. AW's driver has the appropriate socket for the 64623?

3. I have heard that the 64623's beam isn't the nicest. How much would it hurt throw if I got the MOP reflector instead of SMO?

4. Where should I purchase the 64623 bulb?

Another thing...I was looking at the destructive incan tests and I was thinking that I could use a 64440 bulb when I desire longer runtime (about double) and don't need as much light.

Feel free to give advice, etc. This board is great, I hope to contribute and help others with my progress.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: I'm getting ready to begin a Mag263!*

Welcome to CPF, phatcenter77. LOL, "Mag263" made me wonder for a second.

There is another thread running about this same subject at the moment, which may give you answers to some of your questions.

Although the 2 threads are very similar, I think they may be able to stay separate rather than be merged. That may change, however.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 27, 2008)

For a starting out light, probably the Elite 1700 AA's are easiest, and provide that reliable Amp output that this bulb will draw....and doesn't require you get the Mag bored out. Other AA cells will not hold up to the higher current demands of that bulb.

There are other batteries that also supply that higher current, like Elite 4/5A 2000mAh but they need a tri-bore. I don't think I would recommend you jumping into the Emoli (Safe) Lithium cells (26700 size) as a first step, but that's another option.

(FYI: You can edit your first post in advanced mode and change the topic title bulb number if you want)

:welcome:


----------



## DM51 (Jan 27, 2008)

Lol Lux, that title is what intrigued you enough to read this thread, admit it!

Phatcenter77, FYI, LuxLuthor has been far too modest here - he has not drawn your attention to the link in his sigline. 

He makes custom battery packs for lights, and I am sure he would be happy to build you one if you need it, once you have decided what you want. He is very knowledgeable indeed about hotwire incan lights and their batteries.


----------



## JimmyM (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: I'm getting ready to begin a Mag263!*

I'd suggest going with 15.6V instead of 14.4. There's a good thread around here that compares the 64623 on 14.4 and 15.6. The 15.6V is really quite a lot better than the 14.4. It will require a 13th cell which will be a problem if you can't go 4 wide without boring. I think someone with the handle "something" Hernandez does boring of 4D mags.

The AW switch uses the KIU type ceramic socket with easily accomodates the bi-pin 64623.
As far as I've read, the AW design will operate under the load of the 64623 with no problems.

And for a shameless plug , My JM-SST wil handle the lead with no problems at all, and it's cheaper.
End shameless plug.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: I'm getting ready to begin a Mag263!*

LOL! 

phatcenter, it's your lucky day. JimmyM is another hotwire guru, so with him an LuxLuthor on your case, you are in good hands. I'll leave you to their tender mercies. Hang on to your wallet, lol


----------



## phatcenter77 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: I'm getting ready to begin a Mag263!*

Wow, I feel very privileged to have you guys post in my thread. It's probably a good thing that I originally had the title incorrect. 

I Have about 12 threads bookmarked from LuxLuthor, fivemega, and JimmyM. 

JimmyM, I was originally looking at your JM-SST, but I want the ability to have multiple output levels. Now you have me trying to decide between 15.6v and 14.4v.

Now I'm thinking about power/battery options...
Are the Eneloop 2000 mah cells suitable for the high current draw of the 64623? If they are, is it possible, LuxLuthor, for you to weld a pack that uses them to achieve 14.4V? Also, is it possible for you to make a 15.6v pack with the Elite 1700 mah that will fit into a 4D without boring?

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the Eneloops will hold a charge for much longer than the Elite's? That is a very attractive option for me.

Thanks for the help...


----------



## JimmyM (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: I'm getting ready to begin a Mag263!*



phatcenter77 said:


> JimmyM, I was originally looking at your JM-SST, but I want the ability to have multiple output levels. Now you have me trying to decide between 15.6v and 14.4v.
> 
> Now I'm thinking about power/battery options...
> Are the Eneloop 2000 mah cells suitable for the high current draw of the 64623? If they are, is it possible, LuxLuthor, for you to weld a pack that uses them to achieve 14.4V? Also, is it possible for you to make a 15.6v pack with the Elite 1700 mah that will fit into a 4D without boring?
> ...


 
Multiple levels definitely requires an AW switch.
Those eneloops will sag very heavily under the 9+ amps load of the 64623. The Elite1700s are the only AA cell I'm awareof that will hold 1.2V while pushing a 10 amps load. I'll leave the battery pack config to Lux's capable estimation.

Lux, if you strip the Elite1700s bare and use Kapton tape on the cells before assembly, then use thin shrink tube, could they fit 4 wide into a D Mag body?


----------



## phatcenter77 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: I'm getting ready to begin a Mag263!*

Thanks, I didn't think that the eneloops would work.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 28, 2008)

*DM51* !!! You are right. That Mag263 sucked me right in. LOL! So you are thinking maybe he should change it back? :kiss:

*Jimmy/Phat:* The labels on the Elite cells are 1 mil thickness as is Kapton tape. As has been done with some other AA cells, if all 4 cells have their stock label overlap edge turned into the middle, you can JUST squeeze them in a stock MagD tube, but if any of them have the overlap turned to the outside, they won't fit.

The reason Jimmy is asking about this is to see if you can avoid using a bored out Mag to fit 4 wide ("quad config") Elite AA 1700mAh cells. You need to have each battery with insulation, or it will short against other cells and/or inside of light tube. One you add shrinkwrap which is mostly 5 mil (although I did find some 3mil in smaller sizes), you won't be able to fit a quad config without having the Mag bored out.

IMHO, it is not wise to squeeze AA cells that fit so tightly by turning label overlap to the middle, because over time the tight fit wears down the stock label, and the one time you forget, the label will tear and short. Been there, done that. :mecry:

So if you want a stock 4D, you can only fit 4 long x tri config (12 cells)...unless you want to have me add a 13th 4/5 SubC that is also 1700mAh that fits in the tailcap (you can see pix of it on my battery packs thread 1st post).

When you consider using the eneloops, they just don't have the balls to hold up the 64623 demands of 9-11 Amps. They work up to about 7-8 Amps load, but I would ideally limit Eneloops to a routine 6A load. Sometimes you can put sets of them in parallel to double their Amp load capacity draw rate, but that won't apply here with this bulb.

The 4/5A Elite 2,000 cell whcih you can see at CheapBatteryPacks here is wider than the AA....so a tri config wide setup (4 long) would again require a Tri bore to be done on the light.

So to summarize, the simple way to start out is to use the Elite 1700mAh AA cells, either in a 4 x 3 14.4V setup, or with a 13th 4/5 SubC 1700mAh added (which works because it is also a high current output cell with same capacity.)

Regarding the Jimmy driver vs. AW.....you need to be able to do the soldering and installation of Jimmy's board and use a KIU setup. AW's driver is more expensive, but it's slick, drop in easy, and gives multiple levels of output. So you get more convenience and features if you are willing to fork over more $$$ to AW. That's your decision to make. Both are excellent products.


----------



## phatcenter77 (Jan 28, 2008)

LuxLuthor, the battery configuration that I was thinking about was exactly mentioned by you. I was hoping that you could weld me a pack with 12 cells in a tri config with the 13th cell on the bottom for a 15.6 volt pack. 

How much do you think that throw will be hurt by having a MOP reflector vs. SMO? I am only considering a MOP because I get the impression that the 64623's beam isn't the nicest. 

I changed the title. Thanks for letting me know that I can edit it, many forums won't let you edit the title until you have so many posts...


----------



## DM51 (Jan 29, 2008)

LOL, I preferred Mag263. It certainly got some attention!

phatcenter, for a guy with just 4 posts here, you are shaping up as a very promising flashaholic indeed.


----------



## phatcenter77 (Jan 29, 2008)

Haha, thanks for the compliment DM51. 

Any input on the reflector from anybody? I'd just like others' opinions on the matter. 

LuxLuthor, would you prefer the specifics about the battery pack be carried out in PM or in your "Custom Battery Pack" thread?


----------



## ptirmal (Jan 29, 2008)

Just another option thrown out there are the D lithium cell packs from Kaidomain. Will provide with 14.4v with protection circuitry built in... I was thinking about this myself... They have almost triple the capacity off the AA's and specs say they can handle 10A... don't think anyone has tried the setup yet...


----------



## phatcenter77 (Jan 30, 2008)

I can't even get on the website...

I can't find a kiadomain.com, the closest is kiadomain.hu, and I can't read whatever language it is in...


----------



## JosephK (Jan 30, 2008)

Kaidomain is a user/custom parts builder over on the CPFMarketplace. Do a search for threads started by his handle "Kaidomain".


----------



## phatcenter77 (Jan 30, 2008)

Oops, thanks for that. I even thought of that, but probably got distracted before I looked...


----------



## JosephK (Jan 30, 2008)

Hah no sweat. I'm in the same boat as you, newcomer piecing together my first light. Figured I'd jump right in with a bang and build a 623 as well.

If it wasn't for LuxLuther's guidance and fivemega's seemingly endless parts bin, I'd be stuck at square one.

Edit: Annnnd turns out kaidomain does have a website! http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/Default.aspx

Same logo as his User Icon, so I assume it's his.


----------



## phatcenter77 (Jan 30, 2008)

I just realized what my problem has been, I was reading it kIAdomain instead of kAIdomain.


----------



## Taboot (Jan 31, 2008)

phatcenter77,

I hope you do a sort of running tutorial/update/progress report on your build. I am planning to do a similar build. I have been planning to do a build myself with 4D host, AWR driver, LuxL pack, etc. My time to research is limited (3kids under 2years old) so I'm interested in seeing how to pull it together.

Good luck to you,

Mike

PS- :welcome:


----------



## phatcenter77 (Feb 1, 2008)

I completely plan to. 

I love threads with lots of pics, so I try to supply lots of them in the threads I start. I have been a newb a ton of times with many different things, as I am now with the flashlights. I've always found that pics do help, sometimes much more than explanations...


----------



## Taboot (Feb 5, 2008)

LuxLuthor said:


> So if you want a stock 4D, you can only fit 4 long x tri config (12 cells)...unless you want to have me add a 13th 4/5 SubC that is also 1700mAh that fits in the tailcap (you can see pix of it on my battery packs thread 1st post).



Just to be clear, this is to say that you can put together a pack that makes 15.6V that will fit into a stock (not bored) 4D? 

Thanks for your time. Crummy day here in CT, eh?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 6, 2008)

Taboot said:


> Just to be clear, this is to say that you can put together a pack that makes 15.6V that will fit into a stock (not bored) 4D?
> 
> Thanks for your time. Crummy day here in CT, eh?



Although tonight is one of those "thick as pea soup fog" nights that is a flashaholic's dream, while dancing with the foghorn here on the coast. 

Fits in stock 4D


----------



## Taboot (Feb 6, 2008)

LuxLuthor said:


> Although tonight is one of those "thick as pea soup fog" nights that is a flashaholic's dream, while dancing with the foghorn here on the coast.
> 
> Fits in stock 4D


 
PERFECT! I'll take one. I'll post it over on your Custom Battery Pack thread. Hey, if you are nearby, perhaps I could save the shipping... Just a thought. If not, that's OK.. I live in Montville, work in Old Saybrook..


----------



## phatcenter77 (Feb 6, 2008)

LuxLuthor said:


> Although tonight is one of those "thick as pea soup fog" nights that is a flashaholic's dream, while dancing with the foghorn here on the coast.
> 
> Fits in stock 4D



That's exactly what I had in mind. I'm trying to get all of my ducks in a row, I'll hopefully get this rolling very soon. 

I am going to start a WTB thread in the marketplace seeing if anybody has a mag D-incan driver, reflector, and boro lens that I can buy. Any money that I can save is great for me. If anybody who reads this wants to sell me any of these items, just pm me or post here.


----------



## Taboot (Feb 7, 2008)

phatcenter77 said:


> That's exactly what I had in mind. I'm trying to get all of my ducks in a row, I'll hopefully get this rolling very soon.
> 
> I am going to start a WTB thread in the marketplace seeing if anybody has a mag D-incan driver, reflector, and boro lens that I can buy. Any money that I can save is great for me. If anybody who reads this wants to sell me any of these items, just pm me or post here.


 
I hear you on the cost. I'm in for around $250 already and no charger yet. Fortunately, I'm getting a great refund this year and I had a Home Depot gift card, which bought me the 4D host (Grey) and some de-anodizing equipment. I found a good set of grinding stone things that fit in a drill. Worked great.

Good luck,

Taboot


----------



## Empyfree (Feb 7, 2008)

Nobody's really commented on the OP's question about reflectors yet. I have a 623 setup with one of FM's 2.5" megareflectorthingys. I thing you're right about the beam quality not being perfect, but unless you plan on using this to illuminate perfectly flat white walls :sleepy: then go for smooth and go for throw! :rock:


I applaud your choice of a welded battery pack, I have a decent quadbore battery holder in my set up and sometimes struggle to get a good connection between cells.

:welcome:


----------



## phatcenter77 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the input on the reflector! What you said was the direction I was thinking would be best.


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Taboot (Feb 15, 2008)

Well, I built one. And HOLY COW it is bright. Just go ahead and build it Phat. No matter the cost, you won't regret it. I used the following:

*4D - MagLED* host. I liked the grey color. 
*BulbConnection* for the 64623 100 W 12V bulb. Its a tight fit in the AW driver, you will need to apply some force to press it in. Wipe it off after it's in. 
*Lux Luthor*'s Stock 4D 15.6V pack - Awesome. Built better than you will imagine.
*AW D Incan driver* w/SS and multi level. The UI is simple. Installation is cake. Perfectly built. Remember to back out the setscrew before trying to install. 
*FiveMega* 12.7 reflector dual (cam or no cam) and Boro lens. Great and quick shipping.
I used a grinding bit for a cordless drill to de-anodize the tailcap. 
AW ships extra stand-offs for different bulb height. I think I will use the shorter one for the 64623 as I had to unscrew the head quite a bit to focus it to my liking.

These guys (Lux, AW and FM) are to be commended for their efforts. They have made it pretty much a snap-together project to build a ridiculously bright M*g mod.

I'll try to do some pictures this weekend. I have kids, so no promises.

Good luck,

Mike


----------



## zigziggityzoo (Feb 16, 2008)

What about battery chargers? I can't imagine paying $150 for something to recharge the Lux 15.6v Battery pack. There's gotta be a more economical way.


----------



## Taboot (Feb 16, 2008)

zigziggityzoo said:


> What about battery chargers? I can't imagine paying $150 for something to recharge the Lux 15.6v Battery pack. There's gotta be a more economical way.


 
http://www.all-battery.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=836

$24.99

What the whole shebang cost me:
4D Host - *$35* (because I got a MagLED) 
AW Driver - *$81* shipped
Lux 15.6V Pack - *$78* shipped
FM Reflector - *$30* 
FM Boro lens - *$5.50*
BulbConnection 64623 - *$3.75* (I bought 4 - so $16 +shipping)
Charger - *$25* + shipping
Grinding tool (deanodizing tailcap) - *$7.00* - Home Depot
___________________________
Total nut (which is what my wife thinks I am) - *$265*
Light only - *$233*

It's not cheap. But in the end, it's not the kind of thing you would want to cheap out on, I think. When you have this much electrical energy in a small conductive tube, it's reassuring that I know I bought good stuff from good suppliers.

Phatcenter, I hope I'm not hijacking your thread. I was motivated by your OP and the info you had compiled. I'm just trying to add to it here.

The light is SO dang bright. In a dark room, when you turn it on, it's like turning on several regular bright ceiling lights. The light looks really white to me. It literally lights up my ENTIRE back yard. Ton of flood. The ground in front of me and the tree tops are all lit up. It's awesome.


----------



## rizky_p (Feb 16, 2008)

Yup i am also building Mag623 and still waiting for Lux's battery pack and the bulbs...cant wait to turn it on!


----------



## Loup (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi,

I'm also looking at building a Mag623. Is it possible to build it in a 2D host? I already have A Mag 2D, boro lens and aluminium reflector from a ROP and am trying to keep costs down as low as possible. I was looking at the "Elite 1500mAh 2/3A cells 15.6V (13 cells)" pack made by LuxLuthor. Would this be ok to power up the bulb? 

Thanks


----------



## Taboot (Feb 16, 2008)

Loup said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm also looking at building a Mag623. Is it possible to build it in a 2D host? I already have A Mag 2D, boro lens and aluminium reflector from a ROP and am trying to keep costs down as low as possible. I was looking at the "Elite 1500mAh 2/3A cells 15.6V (13 cells)" pack made by LuxLuthor. Would this be ok to power up the bulb?
> 
> Thanks


 
Confirm with Lux, but I think you could use either the 14.4 V or 15.6 V Elite 1500mAh packs to power a 623 in a 2D host. However, you would need to have it tribored to fit either of these packs in the 2D.

This guy will either sell you a host or bore yours:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/156080

Looks like $55 if he supplies, $35 if you supply the host.

Good luck & enjoy.


----------



## phatcenter77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm going to order everything this coming week. I'm glad you posted the battery charger, I have been looking around at chargers and was wondering what you were going to use...


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 17, 2008)

I have a link to those cheap universal NiMH chargers which work fine for these packs in my battery pack thread. It is good to let the pack rest for a couple hours with the 15.6V packs to avoid flashing the 64623.


----------



## 299792458m/s (Feb 20, 2008)

*M*g623 Guidance*

**I realize there a few threads on this floating around, but I'm mildly dyslexic, so please forgive me for starting another. Following multiple threads was proving difficult for me.**

On to business:

I have been trolling the forums here for a while, and decided to register a couple of weeks ago to buy some of FiveMega's stuff for my first M*g mod--a Mag85. Needless to say, I had a blast with this simple mod, and I fear I'm becoming a full-blown Flashlight nutbag.

So, I've decided to step it up a bit and take on a Mag623. I think I've gathered the information I need from the other threads, but I would like some feedback, suggestions, opinions. Here is what I have gathered:
I have selected a Pewter tri-bore 2D mag host from here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=156080
I have selected a Gun-metal Gray TypeIII from here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/174247
I have selected a ceramic D socket from here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/171607
I have selected an Osram 64623 HLX replacement bulb from here: http://www.bulbconnection.com/ViewItem/bcrw/itmid/132/oc/64623 HLX/item.html
I have selected a 13 2/3A Elite 1500mAh 15.6V pack from here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/176185
Now to the fun part--feedback. Any suggestions, alternatives, advice, etc. before I order? What advantages (other than slow-burn and multi-mode) does a switch replacement offer? ex.-https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/177316
Am I missing anything in construction parts? Are there any nifty "what I learned from building a Mag623" tips?

Thanks in advance for humoring me.:thanks:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: M*g623 Guidance*

Looks like you got all the bases covered....but recognize the HA head color does not match the pewter mag.


----------



## 299792458m/s (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: M*g623 Guidance*

I wondered about that in passing. I'll probably re-sand and re-paint, but I guess if I'm going to do that, I should at least get matching parts from the start. :laughing:

Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: M*g623 Guidance*

We already have 2 threads on Mag 623 builds running - this one and this one. 

We don't need 3, as this could cause confusion and cross-posting, so I'm going to merge this thread into the first of those two others.


----------



## Taboot (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: M*g623 Guidance*



299792458m/s said:


> Now to the fun part--feedback. Any suggestions, alternatives, advice, etc. before I order? ...... Am I missing anything in construction parts? Are there any nifty "what I learned from building a Mag623" tips?
> 
> Thanks in advance for humoring me.:thanks:


 
I built a M*g623 4D and it is awesome. Good luck with yours and enjoy. You probably know this already, but you should add an aluminum reflector and a glass lens to your shopping list. I used FM's 12.7mm dual cam/camless reflector and his Boro lens. The quality of the reflector is excellent. 

I haven't settled on the bulb height yet, but this is something you might want to look into. I used AW's Incan driver. He sends different length stand offs so you can adjust. I think I'm going to use a shorter set because I had to unscrew the head quite a lot to focus the beam to my liking. Anyone else have advice for this or a technique for setting proper bulb height? Unfortunately, I'm still waiting on my charger so I can't test different settings yet.

Anyway, good luck and enjoy!

T


----------



## 299792458m/s (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: M*g623 Guidance*



Taboot said:


> I built a M*g623 4D and it is awesome. Good luck with yours and enjoy. You probably know this already, but you should add an aluminum reflector and a glass lens to your shopping list. I used FM's 12.7mm dual cam/camless reflector and his Boro lens. The quality of the reflector is excellent.
> 
> I haven't settled on the bulb height yet, but this is something you might want to look into. I used AW's Incan driver. He sends different length stand offs so you can adjust. I think I'm going to use a shorter set because I had to unscrew the head quite a lot to focus the beam to my liking. Anyone else have advice for this or a technique for setting proper bulb height? Unfortunately, I'm still waiting on my charger so I can't test different settings yet.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up. I neglected to put it in my laundry list, but I had intentions of getting an extra VLOP and MOP (cammed) and an extra lens. I was really impressed with the quality of FiveMega's M*g85 parts, so I have little doubt these will be any less impressive. I have been toying with getting the Incan driver. I like the idea of slow burn more than anything. You're the third M*g623 builder I've heard compliment it, so I think I'm going to give it a try.

So...
2D seems to be the norm around here for the M*g623. What made you go 4D instead?


----------



## Taboot (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: M*g623 Guidance*



299792458m/s said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I neglected to put it in my laundry list, but I had intentions of getting an extra VLOP and MOP (cammed) and an extra lens. I was really impressed with the quality of FiveMega's M*g85 parts, so I have little doubt these will be any less impressive. I have been toying with getting the Incan driver. I like the idea of slow burn more than anything. You're the third M*g623 builder I've heard compliment it, so I think I'm going to give it a try.
> 
> So...
> 2D seems to be the norm around here for the M*g623. What made you go 4D instead?


 
Yeah, AW's Incan driver is really cool. Pricey, but worth it (to me anyway). I just like like the idea of a soft start on a system like this.

Why 4D? Well, first, it seemed like the quickest and easiest way to go for 15.6V setup for me. Meaning no boring. Second, I don't really care about the size or even the look for this light. I'm the only one who will use or see it (wife & friends don't care about FLs and kids are too small). Third, I figured I could possibly easily do other setups easily in a 4D body.

With that said, a 2D or smaller setup is definitely cooler and more impressive. In reality, I do a good bit of business with a great machine shop for my job and it would have been nothing to have them do a tri or quad bore. Oh well, I like the big light. Once my charger gets here, I'll try to put up some pictures of the light and beamshots.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## 299792458m/s (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: M*g623 Guidance*

Alright! I got paid today and the ball is rolling. Here is my progress so far:
I have selected a Black tri-bore 2D mag host from here:_*(*__*Received!*__*)*_ http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=156080
I have selected a Black TypeIII anodized complete head from here:_*(Received!)*_ https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/174247
I have selected a MagD Incan Driver from here:_*(*__*Received!*__*)*_ https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/177316
I have selected an Osram 64623 HLX replacement bulb from here:_*(Received!)*_ http://www.bulbconnection.com/ViewItem/bcrw/itmid/132/oc/64623 HLX/item.html
I have selected a 13 2/3A Elite 1500mAh 15.6V pack from here:_*(Received!*__*)*_ https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/176185
I have selected a   Smart Universal Battery Pack Charger: 12V - 16.8V from here:_*(Received!)*_ http://www.all-battery.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=836

I'll try to keep updated on my project and post some pics when it's done. I'll just keep this post edited until all the parts are shipped, so as not to spam the thread for those uninterested in my progress.


----------



## slo-ryd (Feb 23, 2008)

Seems like a flurry of Mag623 builds going on...... mine will be ready to go here pretty soon  

In a shop around Boston, a true craftsmen is hard at work on the host....details coming soon.


----------



## 299792458m/s (Mar 16, 2008)

Just an update--

Ok. I've received all of the Mag623 parts I ordered (except the Incan Driver, which AW shipped off the other day). :thumbsup:

As soon as AW's part arrives, I will post unboxing/assembling/beam photos, as promised. Hopefully that will be sometime this week, but it's all dependent upon the speed of our postal system.


----------



## rizky_p (Mar 16, 2008)

Picture please 

What voltage at the bulb with your setup? 
I am using standard mag switch with soldered contact from the round positive contact(the one with the small spring) that meets the positive side of the pack to the first metal contact inside the switch. With that mod i managed to push 15v to the bulb, before 14.5v batter resting voltage at that time 17v. Using 15.6v pack not bad for standard switch i think. 

Are there ways to improve the standard switch further? there are only 2 more contacts that is cousing the resistance(the switching mechanism) but i dont know how to improve that.


----------



## 299792458m/s (Mar 27, 2008)

Ok. The delay was thanks to our post office sending my package to the wrong state, but I finally got my Incan Driver. I took several un-boxing, assembly, and result photos. I will be posting them as soon as I get some good beam photos to go with them.



rizky_p said:


> What voltage at the bulb with your setup?



My resting battery voltage was 17.79 (I took a pic for you) and I was pushing 16.9 to the bulb (got a pic of that as well) according to my voltage meter.  (Lux's destructive bulb thread is a godsend btw.) I flashed the first bulb after about 10mins of use over 5 or 6 switches.

I'm going to discharge it down to about 17.5 this afternoon and try to get some solid beam shots to post with the assembly photos. 

I had a few requests to post a step-by-step photo guide. I guess there are a few interested people who want to see what all is involved. So, I may start a Mag623 assembly thread (if the mods are cool with it) and post a link to that thread from here. (If you are one of the PM's I got, I can tell you now it is much easier than you think, and this sucker is bright! I'm talking scare the crap out of the neighbors bright.)


----------



## rizky_p (Mar 27, 2008)

I heard you launghing  it must be bright :twothumbs

Despite 15v @ bulb reading(which i doubt) i finnaly got a flashed bulb using 2 hours rested pack. It must have been a somewhat drained battery when mesurement was made. I dont know if its the old age that got into it or the resting voltage is too high. Never had that problem though, the bulb probably got weaker and weaker with usage. Or i measure a vbulb with drained battery pack. Oh well the fact is i lost a bulb. Now using 633 bulb instead. still got 3 623 left from Lux.

Ahh you got AW's driver. I am wondering how did you blown your bulb? shouldnt the driver ease the start-up?

Sorry i cant see the pictures you took? thanks btw.







299792458m/s said:


> Ok. The delay was thanks to our post office sending my package to the wrong state, but I finally got my Incan Driver. I took several un-boxing, assembly, and result photos. I will be posting them as soon as I get some good beam photos to go with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 299792458m/s (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry it's taking so long to get some good pictures posted. It's been raining here non-stop since I posted that last message, so I haven't gotten a chance to take it out and get some good distance beam shots.

AW's driver is great. I was just pushing too much juice to the bulb when I turned it up to high. Looking at my last post, I wasn't too clear about the order of things when I flashed the bulb. The 16.9 reading that I got was _after_ the flashing occurred, so I was pushing over 17v before it flashed. I think I primed the poor bulb to die.

I got the same idea as you though. I got online and ordered a few 633s so I could have a greater voltage padding to work with. The rain should let up this evening or tomorrow (that weatherman better be right!), so I hope I can get some good shots of it soon.


----------



## rizky_p (Mar 31, 2008)

299792458m/s said:


> Sorry it's taking so long to get some good pictures posted. It's been raining here non-stop since I posted that last message, so I haven't gotten a chance to take it out and get some good distance beam shots.
> 
> AW's driver is great. I was just pushing too much juice to the bulb when I turned it up to high. Looking at my last post, I wasn't too clear about the order of things when I flashed the bulb. The 16.9 reading that I got was _after_ the flashing occurred, so I was pushing over 17v before it flashed. I think I primed the poor bulb to die.
> 
> I got the same idea as you though. I got online and ordered a few 633s so I could have a greater voltage padding to work with. The rain should let up this evening or tomorrow (that weatherman better be right!), so I hope I can get some good shots of it soon.



Dont worry about the pics, i know how mad it is when rain never stops. I live in tropical country when wet seasong sets in everyday is a rainy day for several months. 


Good thing with 633 bulbs is that it is much safer and you can use it immediately without resting the pack.

Oh dont forget with 633 you can add more cells, i've added 2 more cells to my 623 setup(4D->5D) 3 cells probably works since i am using a standard switch(with all the resistance) but with AWs driver 2 probably within range to flashed the bulb.(18v according to Lux tests) 
I love my upgraded 623(633+18v pack) it seems whiter and brighter. Just in case 623 bored you already. 
Now where is that 24v 250w bulbs that i bought!


----------



## 299792458m/s (Apr 2, 2008)

Grrr. We are still having crappy weather here, and I'm holding off for some good beam shots. But I have posted my building guide with pics here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/194041 for those interested.


----------



## mrQQ (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey guys, excellent thread!

Helped me a LOT to learn about building a mag mod. Seems it's not THAT difficult! You just need a whole lot of $$$ 

Anyway, my question. FiveMega's heads seem to no longer be available, and they are very expensive too. Are there any other premade heads available? And if not, what would I need to build one? I would like to run 623, have lots of floow with a tad brighter hotspot. I don't really know what Boro lense is..


----------



## Youfoundnemo (Nov 24, 2008)

Is it necissary to have the aw soft driver or can you run one of these with the KIU socket/standard switch with pr to Bi pin?....How minght one go about making one in a smaller format (2 or 3 cell),


----------



## JimmyM (Nov 26, 2008)

You can do 12 cells direct drive (without the AW driver). I forget about the 13th cell. You may need a soft start for that voltage.
If you do direct drive, you will need to modify your Mag switch to handle the current. The stock switch will heat up and melt its internal bits.


----------



## Brewdog2001 (Aug 22, 2009)

I am running aw's soft start, pushed by 4xIMR 26500. So far in tests (few seconds cause I don't have my FM 2.5" head yet) this seems to work well. I know that heat is always a problem with these because of the massive amount of light they put off, but I am wondering if the Throw Master 2.5" from Fivemega will help some of that. Based on the fact that incans push heat out the front, the larger the bezel, the more space the heat has to occupy and excape.....

Just some thoughts as I await my FM 2.5" Throw Master and prepare my beast for beam shots and a photo shoot.


-Brewdog2001

lovecpf


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: M*g623 Guidance*



299792458m/s said:


> **I realize there a few threads on this floating around, but I'm mildly dyslexic, so please forgive me for starting another. Following multiple threads was proving difficult for me.**
> 
> On to business:
> 
> ...



Regulation dude.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 22, 2009)

Brewdog2001 said:


> I am running aw's soft start, pushed by 4xIMR 26500. So far in tests (few seconds cause I don't have my FM 2.5" head yet) this seems to work well. I know that heat is always a problem with these because of the massive amount of light they put off, but I am wondering if the Throw Master 2.5" from Fivemega will help some of that. Based on the fact that incans push heat out the front, the larger the bezel, the more space the heat has to occupy and excape.....
> 
> Just some thoughts as I await my FM 2.5" Throw Master and prepare my beast for beam shots and a photo shoot.
> 
> ...



Yes either the 2.5" or 3" will help with heat....BUT....use the old "hot to the touch" guideline, and you will be fine. Some in the past have insisted on running the high watt bulbs continuously until they have ruined the reflector (reflector layer can peel away from aluminum) & potentially damaged the batteries (if direct drive) from overdrain/heat.

Use shorter runs (30-45 sec), and let it cool down. Remember this is more of a "WOW" light.

By all means, if you use an AlanB or JimmyM regulator, you have many more bulb options and protections.


----------

